
Ask HN: Is there an easy way to delete my HN account? - bsvalley
Is there an easy way to delete my HN account and history?
======
patio11
Email hn@ycombinator.com and ask them to do that for you.

~~~
bsvalley
I sent out an email to hn@ycombinator.com asking to delete my account and
history. Looks like it's still there :/

------
ocdtrekkie
If I were you, I'd tap that contact link on the bottom of the site and ask.
There's no automated account deletion feature, at the very least, and HN
doesn't allow you to delete your own posts/comments after a while.

------
mkempe
Isn't this a required feature under the new EU laws?

~~~
whb07
Oh god. This type of comment is becoming the patent troll/ADA troll/insert
other types of baiters and trolls.

~~~
mkempe
My question is genuine.

I have no idea why you would say something unpleasant like that.

~~~
whb07
Because I believe that humans should be responsible for their own behaviors.
Meaning, if you choose to engage in XYZ behavior out of your own free will,
why does a third party need to be involved?

If you upload all your private life to a website don’t be surprised of the
results. If you don’t agree with the site, then don’t participate. Same
applies to any activity that a consenting adult can be part of.

So why would a small American side project of PG that became popular should
have to dedicate more O hours in adding features to comply with some over
bearing EU legislation?

~~~
mkempe
Ok, I can see what you mean, and you didn't need to be hostile about it. My
personal view is that no country should regulate the Internet -- beyond
upholding freedom of expression, freedom of association, freedom of trade
(caveat emptor), and punishing fraud. But I don't get to tell either the EU or
the US or China what to do, so we somehow live with what these political
entities force on us all.

[added] Things the US did that caused trouble everywhere: DMCA; COPA
(thankfully destroyed by the courts but websites still ask whether you're
13yo); as well as countless anti-encryption laws and sabotages.

